# Has anyone



## wykd (Sep 11, 2003)

ever considered organizing a network of people who have trailers who would be willing to help transport Minis within each state? To help with rescue, or people who who have trouble coming up with transport fees?


----------



## SunQuest (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Wykd,

Yes, we are trying to get a database of people that will volunteer things. One of the things is transport. While it is our plan to try and place the horses locally when we can, we also realize that we may need to transport some distance.

So any that are willing to volunteer to help would be greatly appreciated. Just contact one of the officers or State Coordinators so that we can get your info.


----------

